# Yo-Zuri Jerkbaits



## SMDave (Dec 30, 2007)

Hey guys, quick question. At my local Dick's, they are having a clearance on all Yo-Zuri jerkbaits (well maybe not all, just the freshwater models) for $4.99, whereas they usually retail for around $8 or $9. I am pretty sure they are the crystal series, but I am not sure. Are Yo-Zuri jerkbaits worth the money? And are these twitchy jerkbaits or ripbaits? Thanks.

Edit: They _might_ have been https://www.yo-zuri.com/Products/ProdMinnow/AltimaPinsMin.htm those.


----------



## Jim (Dec 31, 2007)

Yes, those are on clearance this week at mine too! They also had 20% off all rapalas!


----------



## xmytruck (Jan 1, 2008)

I have one Yo-Zuri jerk bait and never caught anything on it, not a big deal but my main style of fishing is jerk bait. I only use two type x-rap and huskey jerks. If it not rapala it waste of money...


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 1, 2008)

PC Baits Pointers rule!

But I also like Husky Jerks for stream fishing


----------

